
Unroll.me cofounder’s rant reminds us to be wary of free services - taude
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/25/15423516/unrollme-privacy-policy-read-terms-of-service
======
pawadu
The upcoming EU privacy rules should stop this kind of behavior. It requires
companies to explain exactly how user data will be used and not hide behind a
generic EULA statement such as "anonymized data may be used to improve our
services".

------
chmaynard
Another approach might be to restrict your use of online services to those
provided by public companies. As I understand it, public companies are
required to disclose their sources of revenue in their SEC filings.

~~~
gdulli
The unroll.me privacy policy says "We may collect, use, transfer, sell, and
disclose non-personal information for any purpose."

People aren't going to read a clearly written privacy policy they have to
acknowledge during signup, but they're going to read SEC filings?

This is perfectly legal so public/private companies will both do it and I
believe it would be illegal for private companies not to disclose it in their
privacy policy anyway.

